
Group Chat: The Best Way to Stress Out Your Team - davidmckenna
https://basecamp.com/guides/group-chat-problems
======
karmakaze
We basically have three channels per team.

    
    
      - an 'ATC' channel for communicating outside the team
      - a dev channel for team members and honorary members
      - an offtopic channel for chat
    

All three are mostly async with new code reviews/reminders posted to the dev
channel. There are other forms of communication but these are the day-to-day
ones. Any significant discussions/findings get documented elsewhere.

This simple process works pretty well, but I guess it's because people follow
the expected conventions which may take a while to develop.

------
throwaway888abc
Great points. Unfortunately, some people doesn't or just don't want understand
async communication flow :)

